# Pornografia



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2019)

Da un blog: nuvolette di pensieri
Crescere a Pornland
DI SIMONASFORZA SU 11 LUGLIO 2019


Grazie alla segnalazione di una amica e alla pagina “Nordic Model Now”, ho recuperato questo articolo del 2016 di Melinda Tankard Reist, scrittrice, speaker, co-fondatrice di Collective Shout, co-curatrice del saggio Big Porn Inc: Exposing the harms of the global porn industry.

Ho pensato di tornare su questi temi di cui mi ero occupata qualche anno fa (qui), cogliendo lo spunto di questo articolo e traducendolo.

Siamo in Australia, ma le evidenze possono valere anche per l’Italia, magari comparandole con il lavoro di Patrizia Romito, Daniela Paci e Lucia Beltramini.

“Accanto alla svalutazione del corpo femminile legata all’offerta di prestazioni sessuali a pagamento, i ragazzi hanno descritto un’ancora più diffusa forma di svalorizzazione della persona, ovvero l’uso sistematico dei mezzi di comunicazione di massa come veicoli di materiale pornografico, spesso materiale pornografico auto-prodotto” (pag. 73)

(…) Ragazze nude, ragazze in pose pornografiche, ammiccanti, seduttive, come se questa fosse l’unica arma a loro disposizione per ottenere la tanto sperata visibilità e l’accettazione da parte di un mondo maschile che le vuole così, merce di scambio sui telefonini o su internet.” (…) Alla richiesta del perché le ragazze siano disposte a una simile svalorizzazione del proprio corpo, maschi e femmine sono concordi nell’attribuire la colpa alle ragazze stesse e al loro incessante desiderio di essere viste, apprezzate, accettate.” (pag. 74)

Spesso c’è consapevolezza della pericolosità di simili comportamenti, ma “se qualche filmato finisce on-line, peggio per loro.”

Traspare una diffusione massiva di modelli disfunzionali “nei quali sesso, violenza, pornografia si intrecciano gli uni agli altri.” (pag. 75) Rivivono stereotipi sessuali con una sorta di “ritradizionalizzazione” dei ruoli sessuali, raccontati dai ragazzi. E preoccupa come questo materiale pornografico spesso sia il loro unico e primario modello di riferimento sessuale alle prime esperienze.

“Il materiale pornografico a disposizione di giovani e giovanissimi presenta quindi violenza, dominazione, dolore, immagini della donna come oggetto da usare, ferire e poi gettare. Ma come reagiscono i ragazzi di fronte a tutto ciò?” (pag. 77)

Ridono, si divertono a vedere film in cui le donne vengono picchiate. Tra una risata e l’altra si afferma e si consolida la cultura della violenza e dello stupro, di una sessualità maschile che tutto può e a cui tutto si deve.

Ritornando allo studio australiano…

“[Voglio] una migliore educazione riguardo al sesso per ragazzi e ragazze [e] informazioni sulla pornografia e il modo in cui influenza le pratiche sessuali dannose”.

Queste sono le parole di Lucy, 15 anni, una delle 600 giovani donne e ragazze australiane che hanno partecipato a un sondaggio commissionato da Plan Australia e Our Watch. L’indagine, condotta da Ipsos, ha raccolto le risposte delle ragazze e delle giovani donne di età compresa tra 15 e 19 anni in tutti gli stati e territori.

Nel report del sondaggio, intitolato Don’t send me that pic (Non mandarmi quella foto), i partecipanti hanno riferito che l’abuso e le molestie sessuali online erano endemiche. Oltre l’80% ha dichiarato che è inaccettabile che i fidanzati richiedano immagini di nudo.

Il bullismo e le molestie sessuali fanno parte della vita quotidiana di molte ragazze. I giovani parlano sempre più di come queste pratiche abbiano legami con la pornografia – e così dovrebbero, perché hanno molto da perdere.

La pornografia sta modellando e condizionando i comportamenti e le attitudini sessuali dei ragazzi, e le ragazze vengono lasciate senza gli strumenti per affrontare questi ragazzi saturi di pornografia.

Il mio impegno con le giovani donne negli ultimi anni nelle scuole di tutta l’Australia, conferma che stiamo conducendo un “esperimento pornografico” sui giovani – un attacco al loro sano sviluppo sessuale.

Se ci sono ancora dubbi sul fatto che il porno abbia un impatto sull’atteggiamento e sui comportamenti sessuali dei giovani, forse è il momento di ascoltare i giovani stessi. Ragazze e giovani donne descrivono ragazzi che fanno pressioni per ottenere atti ispirati al porno che consumano abitualmente. Le ragazze raccontano come da loro ci si aspetti che sopportino cose che non gli piacciono.

Alcuni vedono il sesso solo in termini di prestazioni, dove ciò che conta di più è il ragazzo che si diverte. Ho chiesto a una quindicenne della sua prima esperienza sessuale. Lei mi ha risposto: “Penso che il mio corpo sia sembrato OK, sembrava goderselo”. Molte ragazze sembrano tagliate fuori dal loro stesso senso di piacere o intimità. Che piaccia “a lui” è la cosa più importante. Le ragazze e le giovani donne sono sottoposte a molte pressioni per dare ai ragazzi e agli uomini quello che vogliono, ovvero adottare ruoli e comportamenti pornografici, essendo il loro corpo semplicemente un “ausilio” sessuale. Crescendo in un paesaggio pornizzato, le ragazze si abituano a impersonare (si percepiscono come) “stazioni di servizio” per la gratificazione e il piacere maschile.

Abbiamo chiesto: “Da cosa capisci che piaci a un ragazzo?”, una studentessa dell’8° anno ha risposto: “Vuole ancora parlarti dopo che lo hai succhiato”. Uno studente di scuola superiore ha detto a una ragazza: “Se succhi il mio cazzo ti darò un bacio”. Ci si aspetta che le ragazze forniscano atti sessuali come segni di affetto. Una quindicenne mi ha detto che non le piaceva affatto il sesso, ma che farlo rapidamente era l’unico modo affinché il suo fidanzato si calmasse e guardasse un film con lei.

Sto incontrando sempre più ragazze del 7° anno che cercano aiuto su cosa fare per le richieste di immagini di nudo. Ricevere la richiesta “mandami una foto delle tue tette” è un evento quasi quotidiano per molte. “Come posso dire “no” senza ferire i suoi sentimenti”? chiedono le ragazze.

Come riportato dal report Plan Australia/Our Watch, le ragazze sono stanche di essere sotto pressione per via delle immagini che non vogliono inviare, ma sembrano rassegnate a quanto normale sia diventata la pratica. I ragazzi usano le immagini come una forma di valuta, da scambiare e condividere e da usare per umiliare le ragazze pubblicamente.

Le ragazze del 7° anno mi fanno domande su bondage e S & M. Molti di loro hanno visto 50 Shades of Grey (che è stato pubblicato il giorno di San Valentino). Chiedono, “se vuole picchiarmi, legarmi e perseguitarmi, vuol dire che mi ama?” Le ragazze sopportano comportamenti umilianti e irrispettosi, e quindi interiorizzano i messaggi pornografici nel loro ruolo sottomesso.

Incontro ragazze che descrivono di essere tentate nel cortile della scuola, ragazze regolarmente molestate a scuola o sullo scuolabus mentre tornano a casa. Mi dicono che i ragazzi si comportano come se avessero diritto al corpo delle ragazze. I difensori del porno spesso dicono che fornisce educazione sessuale. E lo fa: insegna anche ai ragazzi molto giovani che le donne e le ragazze sono sempre disponibili, pronte. “No” significa in realtà “sì”, o “prova a convincermi”.

Le ragazze riportano alcuni fatti: di essere classificate a scuola sulla base dei loro corpi e di come a volte i ragazzi facciano paragoni con i corpi delle pornostar. Sanno che non possono competere, ma ciò non impedisce loro di pensare che debbano farlo. Le richieste di labioplastica sono triplicate in poco più di un decennio tra le giovani donne di età compresa tra i 15 ei 24 anni. Le ragazze che non si sottopongono alla ceretta “brasiliana” di ispirazione pornografica sono spesso considerate brutte o non curate (dai ragazzi così come dalle altre ragazze).

Alcune ragazze subiscono lesioni fisiche da atti sessuali di ispirazione pornografica, compreso il sesso anale. Il direttore di un centro di violenza domestica sulla Gold Coast mi ha scritto un paio di anni fa a proposito dell’aumento delle lesioni legate al porno a ragazze di 14 anni e più, da atti che includono torture:

“Negli ultimi anni abbiamo assistito a un enorme incremento di casi di stupro da parte di un partner ai danni di donne dai 14 agli 80 anni. Il più rilevante comun denominatore è il consumo di pornografia da parte del reo.

Con i sex offenders che non sono in grado di distinguere tra fantasia e realtà, pensano che le donne credenti siano “disponibili” 24 ore su 24, seguendo il mito che “no significa sì e sì significa anale”, ignari dei danni causati e senza mai considerare il consenso. Abbiamo visto un enorme aumento della privazione della libertà, lesioni fisiche, torture, droghe, riprese e condivisione di filmati senza consenso “.

L’Australian Psychological Society ritiene che i ragazzi adolescenti siano responsabili di circa il 20% degli stupri di donne adulte e tra il 30% e il 50% di tutte le violenze sessuali riferite ai bambini. Proprio la scorsa settimana, la professoressa Freda Briggs ha sostenuto che la pornografia online sta trasformando i bambini in imitatori di predatori sessuali – riproducendo su altri bambini quello che vedono nel porno.

Secondo un articolo del 2012 “The Impact of Internet Pornography on Adolescents” (L’impatto della pornografia online sugli adolescenti) ha rilevato come il consumo di pornografia su Internet fosse legato ai cambiamenti attitudinali, compresa l’accettazione della dominanza maschile e della sottomissione femminile come paradigma sessuale primario, con le donne viste come “giocattoli sessuali desiderosi per soddisfare i desideri sessuali maschili “. Gli autori hanno scoperto che “gli adolescenti che sono intenzionalmente esposti a materiale sessualmente esplicito violento avevano sei volte più probabilità di essere sessualmente aggressivi di quelli che non vi erano stati esposti”.

Ho chiesto alle ragazze quali messaggi avrebbero voluto che trasmettessi ai ragazzi. Finora, questi messaggi sono stati: “Smettila di dirci che siamo bagnate, “Smetti di commentare i nostri corpi”, “Smetti di chiedere immagini”, “Le battute sugli stupri non sono mai divertenti” e “Il sesso prima dell’età del consenso è illegale”.

La proliferazione e la globalizzazione di immagini ipersessualizzate e di temi pornografici rende quasi impossibile l’esplorazione sessuale sana. La conquista e il dominio sessuale non sono contemperate dai limiti di rispetto, intimità e autentica connessione umana. I giovani non si stanno preparando sull’intimità, l’amicizia e l’amore, ma sulla crudeltà e l’umiliazione. Come rileva un recente studio:

“La pornografia mainstream online si basa in modo schiacciante su atti di violenza e degradazione nei confronti delle donne, i comportamenti sessuali esemplificati nella pornografia si allontanano dall’intimità e dalla tenerezza e caratterizzano le costruzioni patriarcali della mascolinità e della femminilità”.

È l’intimità e la tenerezza che tante ragazze e giovani donne dicono di cercare. Una giovane donna mi ha raccontato che nei siti di appuntamenti lei scrive alla voce “feticcio” che “vuole fissare ardentemente gli occhi di qualcuno e fare sesso lento”. Ha detto che inserendo questo dettaglio nella categoria “fetish”, si garantiva una maggiore visibilità.

Ma in che modo le giovani donne potranno trovare queste esperienze sensuali, “a fuoco lento”, negli uomini indottrinati dalla pornografia? Lo psicologo Philip Zimbardo sostiene a proposito di giovani uomini: “Non conoscono il linguaggio del contatto faccia a faccia … L’eccitazione costante, il cambiamento, l’eccitazione della novità, li rendono fuori sincrono con relazioni a sviluppo lento – relazioni che si costruiscono lentamente”.

È sbagliato lasciare la formazione sessuale nelle mani dell’industria del sesso globale. Dobbiamo fare di più per aiutare i giovani a confrontarsi con le nozioni distorte di sessualità trasmesse dalla pornografia.

Fortunatamente, gli effetti negativi dell’esperimento pornografico su relazioni e sessualità sono stati evidenziati e sottolineati esplicitamente. Il mese scorso è stato organizzato presso l’UNSW un primo simposio in Australia per la questione ,davanti a una folta platea, e un’attuale inchiesta del Senato sta raccogliendo prove degli effetti nocivi distorti del porno sui nostri giovani.

Soprattutto, sono i giovani stessi che chiedono il cambiamento. Josie, 18 anni, è citata nel report Plan Australia/Our Watch:

“Abbiamo bisogno di maggiori controlli e restrizioni in merito la pornografia violenta, che è attualmente accessibile a ragazzi e uomini. Questa pornografia violenta dovrebbe essere illegale da realizzare o da visualizzare in Australia, dato che abbiamo innegabilmente un problema con la violenza e i ragazzi stanno guardando un sacco di pornografia che può essere molto violenta … Questo sta influenzando l’atteggiamento degli uomini verso le donne e su ciò che ritengono sia accettabile. La pornografia violenta si sta infiltrando nelle relazioni australiane.”

Su questo blog ho cercato di esplorare in più articoli il mondo della pornografia, se volete ne trovate traccia. Non vorrei che si parlasse di moralismo o di atteggiamento bigotto. Semplicemente, mi piacerebbe che si guardassero in faccia gli effetti di una esposizione a simili prodotti e magari si avviasse una riflessione su questi aspetti, a partire dalla percezione che hanno i giovani. Nel mio girovagare nelle scuole mi piacerebbe trovare più collaborazione e più apertura da parte della classe insegnanti, per poter esplorare questi temi assieme a quello sulla percezione delle forme di violenza, senza zavorre che sminuiscono questo lavoro. Perché è il momento di ascoltare i giovani e di dare loro la possibilità di smontare e decostruire modelli nocivi.


----------



## disincantata (18 Luglio 2019)

Un riassunto.....?

Grazie!


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Luglio 2019)

non ho letto tutto, ma mi pare che la prospettiva adottata sia quella della donna ridotta a merce...il problema sarebbe la "sperata visibilità e l’accettazione da parte di un mondo maschile che le vuole così".
ma non vi pare che anche gli uomini,in modo diverso, debbano corrispondere a un "modello femminile che li vuole cosi'"?
non pensate che esista un mercato spietato anche degli uomini?
e la cosa è evidente nella stessa pornografia...erezioni immediate e durature, stantuffamenti infiniti ecc.
credete davvero che questo sia solo l'immaginario maschile IMPOSTO, oppure è un immaginario costruito nella DIALETTICA tra i due sessi?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

Il punto non è la pornografia, ma l’immaginario da cui nasce e che crea.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, ma mi pare che la prospettiva adottata sia quella della donna ridotta a merce...il problema sarebbe la "sperata visibilità e l’accettazione da parte di un mondo maschile che le vuole così".
> ma non vi pare che anche gli uomini,in modo diverso, debbano corrispondere a un "modello femminile che li vuole cosi'"?
> non pensate che esista un mercato spietato anche degli uomini?
> e la cosa è evidente nella stessa pornografia...erezioni immediate e durature, stantuffamenti infiniti ecc.
> credete davvero che questo sia solo l'immaginario maschile IMPOSTO, oppure è un immaginario costruito nella DIALETTICA tra i due sessi?


Ma alle donne piace quel sesso?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Mi sembra il solito articolo vittimistico da blog.
IO ricordo alle medie che c'era una che si limonava ogni sera un ragazzo diverso, una che aveva accettato di essere fotografata nuda dal suo ragazzo che poi aveva condiviso l'immagine con noi, una o due che facevano pompini al tipo, altre che andavano la domenica pomeriggio a fare petting e qualcuna anche sesso in discoteca e noi uomini al 70% sfigatissimi perché le ragazzine andavano solo con quelli più grandi e quelli più belli e sviluppati (sapete quanto sono mediamente cessi i ragazzini alle medie. no?).
E non c'era ancora il porno su internet all'epoca.
Da bambino invece avevo compagni di giochi con cui facevamo piccoli ma eccitanti giochetti sadomaso. Sì, ci frustavamo nudi e a volte legati con bastoni nascosti nel bosco. Con la scusa di giocare...
Io credo che vi siano delle pulsioni naturali dietro tutte queste manifestazioni e che la pornografia sia solo l'espressione commerciale di questo bisogno, non l'origine di un (eventuale) problema.
Detto questo, noto che tantissime ragazzine oggi hanno la tendenza a valorizzare il proprio aspetto estetico (cosa non negativa, comunque), ma ciò che mi sorprende è che non lo fanno per piacere come ritengono erroneamente alcune correnti femministe ai maschi (questi ultimi sbavano loro dietro sempre di default e complici gli ormoni, non hanno bisogno del trucco o della foto su Instagram in posa da figa per andare dietro alle ragazze. Anzi, in molti casi quando non sono maschi alfa sono intimiditi dall'atteggiamento femminile.) ma per competere con le altre ragazze.
E' proprio nel territorio femminile che si annida la fonte della principale competizione, tra le amiche, le compagne di classe, le altre ragazze delle compagnie o in discoteca. E' lì che cresce maggiormente l'aggressività nei confronti di chi ha pochi numeri da giocare, che si palesa nei commenti che ho ascoltato (Quella è grassa. E' brutta. E' sfigata. Non ha tette. Ha poco culo.). Le ragazze usano il corpo come strumento per definire un proprio vantaggio rispetto alle coetanee del proprio genere, vantaggio che diventa senza limiti quando si confronta con le generazioni precedenti (quella è vecchia etc. etc) generando un modello femminile che teme il passare del tempo. 
Spesse volte le ragazze non hanno un ragazzo fisso, tendono a essere promiscue o ad avere scopamici, difficilmente si innamorano o hanno quelle cotte di cui ci ha raccontato tanta letteratura del passato, e più tengono all'aspetto estetico più pretendono un maschio che ne sia all'altezza.
Sono, finalmente, diventate come immaginavano fossero gli uomini.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra il solito articolo vittimistico da blog.
> IO ricordo alle medie che c'era una che si limonava ogni sera un ragazzo diverso, una che aveva accettato di essere fotografata nuda dal suo ragazzo che poi aveva condiviso l'immagine con noi, una o due che facevano pompini al tipo, altre che andavano la domenica pomeriggio a fare petting e qualcuna anche sesso in discoteca e noi uomini al 70% sfigatissimi perché le ragazzine andavano solo con quelli più grandi e quelli più belli e sviluppati (sapete quanto sono mediamente cessi i ragazzini alle medie. no?).
> E non c'era ancora il porno su internet all'epoca.
> Da bambino invece avevo compagni di giochi con cui facevamo piccoli ma eccitanti giochetti sadomaso. Sì, ci frustavamo nudi e a volte legati con bastoni nascosti nel bosco. Con la scusa di giocare...
> ...


Qual è la causa è qual è l’effetto?
Il sesso della pornografia ha evidentemente degli estimatori.
Ma esiste un meccanismo umano che si può semplificando definire assuefazione agli stimoli.
È esperienza di chiunque la meraviglia che si prova davanti al mare, a un monumento, a una bella persona, ai nostri stessi figli, ma la meraviglia si trasforma in abitudine e il mare è apprezzato se ci andiamo in vacanza e meno se ci abitiamo e in questo caso solo se è in tempesta o al tramonto, il monumento con una luce particolare, la persona se si veste a festa, i figli se fanno o dicono qualcosa di particolare o se sono stati in vacanza senza di noi.
Ugualmente vale per gli stimoli visivi sessuali e anche per la rappresentazione di sé.
Il punto era cercare di capire se consideriamo positivi o no questi cambiamenti, se li dobbiamo accettare come il sole e la pioggia o se possiamo ragionarci sopra.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma alle donne piace quel sesso?


Spero di sì se lo fanno 
Altrimenti non è quel sesso il problema ma il perché una accetta un sesso che non ama
Forse dovremmo educare i figli a fare il sesso che piace purché condiviso


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero di sì se lo fanno
> Altrimenti non è quel sesso il problema ma il perché una accetta un sesso che non ama
> Forse dovremmo educare i figli a fare il sesso che piace purché condiviso


:up:
Oh!


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, ma mi pare che la prospettiva adottata sia quella della donna ridotta a merce...il problema sarebbe la "sperata visibilità e l*’accettazione da parte di un mondo maschile che le vuole così*".
> ma non vi pare che anche gli uomini,in modo diverso, debbano corrispondere a un "modello femminile che li vuole cosi'"?
> non pensate che esista un mercato spietato anche degli uomini?
> e la cosa è evidente nella stessa pornografia...erezioni immediate e durature, stantuffamenti infiniti ecc.
> credete davvero che questo sia solo l'immaginario maschile IMPOSTO, oppure è un immaginario costruito nella DIALETTICA tra i due sessi?


Io mi chiedo sempre se chi scrive questi articoli abbia la conoscenza degli uomini o viva di pregiudizi: come si fa a essere  convinti che il mondo maschile voglia la donna zoccola?
Sinceramente?
Ma se mezzo mondo ha convinto  le donne a rinchiudersi sotto una coperta con la giustificazione della religione, ma con la finalità non esplicitata di escluderle dagli altri uomini e dai reciproci desideri, come si può pensare che l'altra metà del mondo sia rassicurata dalle donne che ne fanno mostra? O hai la presunzione di essere un maschio alfa inarrivabile da chiunque, altrimenti hai la consapevolezza che la zoccola non sarà mai solo tua.
L'uomo piuttosto ha voglia di fare sesso e la pornostar è finalmente la bella ragazza che "dice sì". 
E' una fantasia in cui ottiene quello che nella vita è quasi irraggiungibile.
Una bella ragazza giovane, sottomessa, disponibile a tutto senza fatica e nei film solo per te... è più che una fantasia per tantissimi uomini.
E dopo una certa età è solo un sogno, anzi uno spunto per un incontro onanistico e nulla più. Un modo per far emergere le pulsioni naturali altrimenti frustrate.
Perché nella vita avere una donna  richiede impegno, fatica, e spesso è anche origine di frustrazione, sofferenza, ovvero tutto quello che nei porno non c'è, perché nei porno nessuna dice mai "Io ti vedo più come un amico" mentre tu le muori dietro. Il porno è pura evasione dal quotidiano, che è tutta un'altra cosa.
Io credo che gli uomini, al di là di tutto, cerchino donne, non zoccole.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma alle donne piace quel sesso?


Ma guarda che non piace necessariamente neanche agli uomini.E per esempio il mito dell'erezione eterna è vecchia quanto il mondo (mito di Priapo) per la semplice ragione che la penetrazione genitale è il canale più istintivo per l'accoppiamento. Ed è in qualche modo allo stesso tempo un mito subito e goduto tanto dagli uomini che dalle donne.Secondo me la prospettiva femminista - ormai divenuta dominante - rende impossibile la comprensione delle dinamiche reali, che vedono tanto gli uomini quanto le donne vittime ma anche attori all'interno di un sistema sessuale che è anche sociale.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo sempre se chi scrive questi articoli abbia la conoscenza degli uomini o viva di pregiudizi: come si fa a essere  convinti che il mondo maschile voglia la donna zoccola?
> Sinceramente?
> Ma se mezzo mondo ha convinto  le donne a rinchiudersi sotto una coperta con la giustificazione della religione, ma con la finalità non esplicitata di escluderle dagli altri uomini e dai reciproci desideri, come si può pensare che l'altra metà del mondo sia rassicurata dalle donne che ne fanno mostra? O hai la presunzione di essere un maschio alfa inarrivabile da chiunque, altrimenti hai la consapevolezza che la zoccola non sarà mai solo tua.
> *L'uomo piuttosto ha voglia di fare sesso e la pornostar è finalmente la bella ragazza che "dice sì".
> ...


Era quello il punto.
Ma, visto che non è la realtà, questa visione realizzata di una fantasia di consenso e sottomissione senza fatica, pensiamo che sia positiva o che alimenti una fantasia che poi richiede di essere realizzata?
Poi mi fa anche ridere la fatica per trovare una Donna, perché trovare un Uomo è facile?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la causa è qual è l’effetto?
> Il sesso della pornografia ha evidentemente degli estimatori.
> Ma esiste un meccanismo umano che si può semplificando definire assuefazione agli stimoli.
> È esperienza di chiunque la meraviglia che si prova davanti al mare, a un monumento, a una bella persona, ai nostri stessi figli, ma la meraviglia si trasforma in abitudine e il mare è apprezzato se ci andiamo in vacanza e meno se ci abitiamo e in questo caso solo se è in tempesta o al tramonto, il monumento con una luce particolare, la persona se si veste a festa, i figli se fanno o dicono qualcosa di particolare o se sono stati in vacanza senza di noi.
> ...


L'unico problema della pornografia è che propone dei modelli onirici, pertanto irreali, e quindi va gestita da persona che abbiano un minimo di consapevolezza.
La stessa maturità che si richiede a una ginnasta agli inizi che deve avere cautele che le ragazze che fanno le gare non mostrano più.
Io ho visto il mio primo porno a 18 anni al cinema con gli amici.
Un'orgia colossale con John Holmes.
Non è che questo è divenuto il mio modello di sessualità.
Primo: non sono John Holmes.
Secondo: non ho mai conosciuto una come Cicciolina.
Terzo: erano numeri da circo e abbiamo riso tutto il tempo.
I porno eccitanti per davvero sono quelli credibili.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non piace necessariamente neanche agli uomini.E per esempio il mito dell'erezione eterna è vecchia quanto il mondo (mito di Priapo) per la semplice ragione che la penetrazione genitale è il canale più istintivo per l'accoppiamento. Ed è in qualche modo allo stesso tempo un mito subito e goduto tanto dagli uomini che dalle donne.Secondo me la prospettiva femminista - ormai divenuta dominante - rende impossibile la comprensione delle dinamiche reali, che vedono tanto gli uomini quanto le donne vittime ma anche attori all'interno di un sistema sessuale che è anche sociale.


La prospettiva femminista vede anche gli uomini vittime di un sistema che li vuole ....alfa :unhappy:


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo sempre se chi scrive questi articoli abbia la conoscenza degli uomini o viva di pregiudizi: come si fa a essere  convinti che il mondo maschile voglia la donna zoccola?
> Sinceramente?
> Ma se mezzo mondo ha convinto  le donne a rinchiudersi sotto una coperta con la giustificazione della religione, ma con la finalità non esplicitata di escluderle dagli altri uomini e dai reciproci desideri, come si può pensare che l'altra metà del mondo sia rassicurata dalle donne che ne fanno mostra? O hai la presunzione di essere un maschio alfa inarrivabile da chiunque, altrimenti hai la consapevolezza che la zoccola non sarà mai solo tua.
> L'uomo piuttosto ha voglia di fare sesso e la pornostar è finalmente la bella ragazza che "dice sì".
> ...


Io mi chiedo più che altro come si possa non vedere che siamo tutti vittime di un'eventuale manipolazione da parte dell'industria del porno, che amplifica certe pulsione naturali a fini commerciali.
Anche gli uomini nei porno sono molto diversi dagli uomini medi, che si sforzano di assomigliare nel corpo e soprattutto nelle performance agli attori.
Che poi a dirla tutta io non vedo modelli imposti, anzi, l'industria del porno si adegua alle diversificazioni del desiderio.
Su pornhub se non ricordo male è pieno di video soft, in cui c'è anche una componente romantica, altri che ammiccano alla cultura gotica, a nicchie culturali alternative, ecc.
C'è di tutto ed è ripartito tra i due (o più) sessi.
Non vedo né vittime donne né imposizione di modelli.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello il punto.
> Ma, visto che non è la realtà, questa visione realizzata di una fantasia di consenso e sottomissione senza fatica, pensiamo che sia positiva o che alimenti una fantasia che poi richiede di essere realizzata?
> Poi mi fa anche ridere la fatica per trovare una Donna, perché *trovare un Uomo è facile*?



Per scopare finché si ha l'età sì, se raccatti chiunque (dopo i 50-60 è dura per tutti, uomini e donne. Resiste chi ha veramente dei numeri).
Ricordo una vacanza con quella che sarebbe divenuta la mia ragazza. Eravamo in compagnia.
Ogni giorno veniva fermata da almeno due o tre ragazzi diversi.
Poi ha scelto me.
Se avesse voluto sesso, ce n'erano senza problemi di più belli di me.
Io ovviamente tutta sta fila non l'avevo.
La fantasia è sempre fantasia. Al limite diventa uno spunto per fare qualcosa che ci attira. 
Ma il sadomaso così come le orge o il sesso con gli animali esistevano ben prima dei porno.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La prospettiva femminista vede anche gli uomini vittime di un sistema che li vuole ....alfa :unhappy:


Pero' guarda caso sono molto più rari gli articoli in cui si compiange i poveri uomini costretti a confrontarsi con gli attori porno, muscolosi e dall'erezione infallibile.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo più che altro come si possa non vedere che siamo tutti vittime di un'eventuale manipolazione da parte dell'industria del porno, che amplifica certe pulsione naturali a fini commerciali.
> Anche gli uomini nei porno sono molto diversi dagli uomini medi, che si sforzano di assomigliare nel corpo e soprattutto nelle performance agli attori.
> Che poi a dirla tutta io non vedo modelli imposti, anzi, l'industria del porno si adegua alle diversificazioni del desiderio.
> Su pornhub se non ricordo male è pieno di video soft, in cui c'è anche una componente romantica, altri che ammiccano alla cultura gotica, a nicchie culturali alternative, ecc.
> ...



Nell'amatoriale trovi di tutto.
Ci sono uomini e donne di tutte le età, corporature, etc.
Certo, il porno fa parte dell'industria dello spettacolo e ne mutua i meccanismi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

Quindi il porno crea sfrutta l’immaginario e lo rafforza e fa richiedere sempre nuovo immaginario.
Vi sembra una buona cosa?


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il porno crea sfrutta l’immaginario e lo rafforza e fa richiedere sempre nuovo immaginario.
> Vi sembra una buona cosa?


Io tutta sta strategia non la vedo . Porto = genitali in vista , prestazione meccanica e donne perfette con uomini dal pisello grosso ...
Sempre stato ...solo ora e più accessibile grazie al web 
Non fanno mica indagini di mercato


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il porno crea sfrutta l’immaginario e lo rafforza e fa richiedere sempre nuovo immaginario.
> Vi sembra una buona cosa?


Mah, non so se è buona, dipende dall'idea che hai del progresso in generale.
Quel che so per certo è che non è nulla di diverso da ogni altro tipo di rappresentazione video.
Per me il porno è una sottocategoria del reality. 
Qualcuno che spia la vita che scorre nella sua cruda banalità.
E certo questa banalità a sua volta viene influenzata dalla consapevolezza di essere filmata. Questa mi sembra una prospettiva più interessante: in cosa il comportamento umano si modifica nel momento in cui sa di essere ripreso.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il porno crea sfrutta l’immaginario e lo rafforza e fa richiedere sempre nuovo immaginario.
> Vi sembra una buona cosa?


E' spettacolo.
Prendi una trasmissione della De Filippi, "C'è posta per te".
Attua lo stesso processo.
Ho visto un video che alcuni amici hanno condiviso. C'è una pornostar molto famosa, molto piccola e biondiccia, con tre neri giganteschi in tutto, che fanno numeri da trapezisti del sesso.
E' un video fatto per suscitare emozioni in questo caso dovute al forte contrasto, non per fungere da modello.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La prospettiva femminista vede anche gli uomini vittime di un sistema che li vuole ....alfa :unhappy:


Non condivido questa visione.
La competizione tra persone dello stesso genere è connaturata all'essere umano.
VI sono manifestazioni di tale conflittualità comunque anche negli animali.
Nella competizione vi sono vincitori e perdenti, che lo si voglia o no.
Agire su una pulsione naturale con un processo culturale secondo me non ha mai portato a buoni risultati.
So che può sembrare spietato o cinico, ma i tentativi di regolare le pulsioni hanno mostrato effetti anche peggiori del male, portando ad altre discriminazioni.
Poi bisognerebbe anche distinguere quello che è lo sfruttamento commerciale delle naturali pulsioni, ma questo vale per qualsiasi prodotto che sfrutti pulsioni o libido per stimolare l'acquisto. Lo shopping compulsivo, per esempio.
Non è il sistema a proporre determinanti modelli, al limite li sfrutta commercialmente, ovvero rende commercialmente propositivo quello che sarebbe istinto naturale.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mah, non so se è buona, dipende dall'idea che hai del progresso in generale.
> Quel che so per certo è che non è nulla di diverso da ogni altro tipo di rappresentazione video.
> Per me il porno è una sottocategoria del reality.
> Qualcuno che spia la vita che scorre nella sua cruda banalità.
> E certo questa banalità a sua volta viene influenzata dalla consapevolezza di essere filmata. Questa mi sembra una prospettiva più interessante: in *cosa il comportamento umano si modifica nel momento in cui sa di essere ripreso*.


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' spettacolo.
> Prendi una trasmissione della De Filippi, "C'è posta per te".
> Attua lo stesso processo.
> Ho visto un video che alcuni amici hanno condiviso. C'è una pornostar molto famosa, molto piccola e biondiccia, con tre neri giganteschi in tutto, che fanno numeri da trapezisti del sesso.
> E' un video fatto per suscitare emozioni in questo caso dovute al forte contrasto, non per fungere da modello.


Ti pare che io non consideri una forma di pornografia (pornografia dei sentimenti) c’è posta per te e similari?
Altresì mi pare anche una diffusione di modelli relazionali. Quelle forme relazionali esistono, ma per il semplice fatto di essere rappresentate assurgono a modello.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che io non consideri una forma di pornografia (pornografia dei sentimenti) c’è posta per te e similari?
> Altresì mi pare anche una diffusione di modelli relazionali. Quelle forme relazionali esistono, ma per il semplice fatto di essere rappresentate assurgono a modello.


Commercialmente parlando non funziona così.
Le offerte in genere si basano sulle esigenze dei clienti, interpretate da accurati studi di marketing.
Nessun prodotto commerciale nasce con una funzione educativa.
Lo spettacolo a sua volte realizza quello che il pubblico vuole.
Il Grande Fratello nasce da un'esigenza di socialità frustrata: è il pettegolezzo voyeuristico da paese o cortile in un mondo di condomini dove la gente non si saluta più. Ti vendono quello che potevi avere gratuitamente con le tue vicine di cortile: la vista sulle vite degli altri. 
Il porno non è un modello di sessualità, è l'interpretazione commerciale delle fantasie sessuali di tutti noi.
Non per niente i vari portali hanno categorie differenti per ogni target e desiderio.
Ci sono le ragazzette insieme alle milf o alle mature, quelle depilate e quelle pelose, quelli col cazzo grosso, con quello normale, con quello piccolissimo, i bianchi, i biondi, i neri, le donne velate e via dicendo.
E' la realizzazione cinematografica  di tutte le fantasie che l'uomo e la donna hanno sempre usato per masturbarsi.
Ovviamente andrebbe visto da adulti, ovvero quando la propria sessualità matura ha già sviluppato delle fantasie e sa come gestire tali prodotti.
Il problema resta per chi ne fruisce a uno stadio acerbo della sessualità: lì, purtroppo, può funzionare da modello, proprio in virtù della non maturità di chi ne fruisce.
Ma il porno è sulla carta vietato ai minori di anni 18...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Commercialmente parlando non funziona così.
> Le offerte in genere si basano sulle esigenze dei clienti, interpretate da accurati studi di marketing.
> Nessun prodotto commerciale nasce con una funzione educativa.
> Lo spettacolo a sua volte realizza quello che il pubblico vuole.
> ...


Se funzionasse solo così ...non avremmo la casa piena di oggetti che non usiamo. L’offerta crea la domanda. E vale ancora di più per un prodotto come il porno che DEVE creare eccitazione. È una situazione a cui ci si abitua eccita sempre meno.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se funzionasse solo così ...non avremmo la casa piena di oggetti che non usiamo. L’offerta crea la domanda. E vale ancora di più per un prodotto come il porno che DEVE creare eccitazione. È una situazione a cui ci si abitua eccita sempre meno.


Se l'offerta creasse la domanda non avremmo mai dovuto chiudere testate che non vendevano.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'offerta creasse la domanda non avremmo mai dovuto chiudere testate che non vendevano.


La gente è analfabeta, ma ci vede ...finché non diventa cieca :carneval:


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gente è analfabeta, ma ci vede ...finché non diventa cieca :carneval:


Incontrare i gusti della gente è difficile. 
Se ci riesci hai successo, altrimenti finisci nell'oblio.
Pensare che l'economia funzioni attraverso bisogni indotti è un errore abbastanza diffuso, che porta a posizioni ideologiche e visioni estremiste. 
Nella realtà chi realizza prodotti si assume ogni volta il rischio di un insuccesso, a cui cerca di ovviare col marketing. 
È la conseguenza della libertà di scelta, non l'indice di una mancanza di libertà.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Incontrare i gusti della gente è difficile.
> Se ci riesci hai successo, altrimenti finisci nell'oblio.
> Pensare che l'economia funzioni attraverso bisogni indotti è un errore abbastanza diffuso, che porta a posizioni ideologiche e visioni estremiste.
> Nella realtà chi realizza prodotti si assume ogni volta il rischio di un insuccesso, a cui cerca di ovviare col marketing.
> È la conseguenza della libertà di scelta, non l'indice di una mancanza di libertà.


Se rileggi tutti i miei post vedi che ho detto un’altra cosa.
Ma se vuoi continuare a rispondere ad altro  fai pure.
Poi tutti gli studi di marketing sono inutili ed Erik Fromm è un cretino.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se rileggi tutti i miei post vedi che ho detto un’altra cosa.
> Ma se vuoi continuare a rispondere ad altro  fai pure.
> Poi tutti gli studi di marketing sono inutili ed Erik Fromm è un cretino.


Sai benissimo che in psicologia vi sono teorie che sconfessano altre teorie e Fromm si oppone ad altri che propongono altre teorie diverse. 
Seguire una linea unica in questo campo è aderire a un'idea che è propria e affatto universale.
E Fromm definisce comunque i bisogni dell'uomo.
Le teorie di marketing tentano di definire commercialmente prodotti che possano incontrare questi bisogni. 
Il reality è il bisogno di socialità e comunità. 
Il porno quello di soddisfazione sessuale. 
In tal senso il prodotto insegue i bisogni, ma non li definisce. Non può fungere da modello pertanto per un pubblico adulto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che in psicologia vi sono teorie che sconfessano altre teorie e Fromm si oppone ad altri che propongono altre teorie diverse.
> Seguire una linea unica in questo campo è aderire a un'idea che è propria e affatto universale.
> E Fromm definisce comunque i bisogni dell'uomo.
> Le teorie di marketing tentano di definire commercialmente prodotti che possano incontrare questi bisogni.
> ...


Non sono d’accordo.
Però fa tanto piacere credersi incondizionati.


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo.
> Però fa tanto piacere credersi incondizionati.


Quello che affermi lo credevo anche io una volta. 
Poi mi sono reso conto che i bisogni mutano con le persone, l'età, le situazioni...
Troppe variabili per poter pensare a un condizionamento davvero efficace.


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che io non consideri una forma di pornografia (pornografia dei sentimenti) c’è posta per te e similari?
> Altresì mi pare anche una diffusione di modelli relazionali. Quelle forme relazionali esistono, ma per il semplice fatto di essere rappresentate assurgono a modello.


Brava, anch'io definisco "Carramba che sorpresa" o c'è "Posta per te"  pornografia dei sentimenti; scontrandomi spesso con gli utenti di tali trasmissioni.


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gente è analfabeta, ma ci vede ...finché non diventa cieca :carneval:


Col pornoweb da vent'anni , dovremmo essere quasi tutti ciechi...In effetti a me è calata la vista .... Boh,sarà l'età!


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che in psicologia vi sono teorie che sconfessano altre teorie e Fromm si oppone ad altri che propongono altre teorie diverse.
> Seguire una linea unica in questo campo è aderire a un'idea che è propria e affatto universale.
> E Fromm definisce comunque i bisogni dell'uomo.
> Le teorie di marketing tentano di definire commercialmente prodotti che possano incontrare questi bisogni.
> ...


Fromm , purtroppo, è stato sconfitto dalla evidenza dei fatti , che si vanno consolidando in questo terzo millennio, anche se li aveva previsti. La società è sempre più qualunquista,insicura ; ed il porno è un elemento che crea maggiori insicurezze ,ma anche un mondo in cui l'individuo si rinchiude quando  si trova inadeguato .Quindi può rappresentare un  danno quando crea dipendenze; ma in altri casi una forma di alleviazione di frustrazioni e pulsioni altrimenti incontrollabili. 
Qualcuno ha scritto che gli "arnesi" degli attori siano "oversize" ; ma questo è il classico porno spettacolo in cui contano le performance. Poi ,come è stato detto,esiste tutto un repertorio di amatoriale; e questo è lo sviluppo direi eterogeneo del settore , che afferma una certa naturalezza quotidiana in quello che viene filmato e "condiviso" con gli altri. Esiste una enorme differenza tra le due cose ,per finalità ed ambizione . Nella società dell'immagine il fruitore ,lo spettatore ,vuol essere protagonista .Almeno nel caso dei video amatoriali si spera che le scelte delle modalità sessuali siano condivise ; ma penso di sì: l' esibizionismo è un aspetto latente in ciascun individuo. È un modo di liberarsi e dare libero sfogo alle proprie "perversioni" che nulla hanno a che fare con la pornografia professionale nata in America quarant'anni fa; forse un poco di più con la professione "dell'amore libero" degli anni sessanta , anche se li una grande consapevolezza non c'era. In quegli anni vi era comunque una strumentalizzazione emulativa dei gruppi musicali che sdoganavano il sesso ,uscendo dagli anni 50 
della bomba e delle famiglie perfette, ma che erano assoggettatii alle Major discografiche; e poi, anche allora, qualche agevolatore chimico che aiutava la disinibizione .


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2019)

... Nessuno però che abbia chiarito il motivo del successo della pornografia, che in genere è finalizzata alla masturbazione.
La domanda che mi porrei in conseguenza di ciò è proprio questa: perché la masturbazione ha così successo?
Siamo davvero convinti che la pornografia sia un modello per rapporti sessuali etero e non invece un catalizzatore di fantasie e pratiche inespresse?
Esisterebbe ancora se l'uomo potesse soddisfarle?
E perché ad esserne attratto è soprattutto l'individuo di genere maschile?


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... Nessuno però che abbia chiarito il motivo del successo della pornografia, che in genere è finalizzata alla masturbazione.
> La domanda che mi porrei in conseguenza di ciò è proprio questa: perché la masturbazione ha così successo?
> Siamo davvero convinti che la pornografia sia un modello per rapporti sessuali etero e non invece un catalizzatore di fantasie e pratiche inespresse?
> Esisterebbe ancora se l'uomo potesse soddisfarle?
> E perché ad esserne attratto è soprattutto l'individuo di genere maschile?


Ne è attratto soprattutto il genere maschile credo per un tema culturale . Riguardo alla tua riflessione , Un giorno chiesi a una persona perché facesse grande uso di materiale pornografixo e mi rispose : è più facile che con le donne vere ....


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ne è attratto soprattutto il genere maschile credo per un tema culturale . Riguardo alla tua riflessione , Un giorno chiesi a una persona perché facesse grande uso di materiale pornografixo e mi rispose : è più facile che con le donne vere ....


Soprattutto quando non ci sono o quando non rappresentano totalmente l'espressione del desiderio dell'uomo. Il porno ha grande successo nell'adolescenza perché permette agli ormoni di trovare facilmente sfogo quando le coetanee sembrano irraggiungibili e il sesso  fa ancora paura.
Torna nei periodi di singletudine, o quando il sesso viene abbandonato o trascurato dalla coppia. 
A volte la masturbazione rappresenta la totale e privata espressione del sesso in una coppia in cui non si è trovato un punto d'incontro soddisfacente per l'espressione del singolo, per esempio nelle coppie in cui lei è dominante o puritana rappresenta per l'uomo la valvola di sfogo delle fantasie represse.
La pornografia è uno strumento di sfogo in tutti questi casi. Trovo un po' particolare che possa invece  diventare stimolo per la violenza. 
Stimolo e sfogo non possono che contrapporsi.


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ne è attratto soprattutto il genere maschile credo per un tema culturale . Riguardo alla tua riflessione , Un giorno chiesi a una persona perché facesse grande uso di materiale pornografixo e mi rispose : è più facile che con le donne vere ....


Guarda che anche Rocco Siffredi si masturba; l'ha detto lui!


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando non ci sono o quando non rappresentano totalmente l'espressione del desiderio dell'uomo. Il porno ha grande successo nell'adolescenza perché permette agli ormoni di trovare facilmente sfogo quando le coetanee sembrano irraggiungibili e il sesso  fa ancora paura.
> Torna nei periodi di singletudine, o quando il sesso viene abbandonato o trascurato dalla coppia.
> A volte la masturbazione rappresenta la totale e privata espressione del sesso in una coppia in cui non si è trovato un punto d'incontro soddisfacente per l'espressione del singolo, per esempio nelle coppie in cui lei è dominante o puritana rappresenta per l'uomo la valvola di sfogo delle fantasie represse.
> La pornografia è uno strumento di sfogo in tutti questi casi. Trovo un po' particolare che possa invece  diventare stimolo per la violenza.
> Stimolo e sfogo non possono che contrapporsi.


O quando non vi sia tempo per instaurare e coltivare un rapporto; in Giappone sono decenni che le bambole gonfiabili per molti hanno sostituito la femmina , anche sotto l'aspetto di compagna, confidente...
La pornografia è fruita anche dal mondo femminile,così come le "attrezzature" sostitutive del maschio vengono utilizzate da adolescenti esibizioniste ; fatevi un giro su alcuni canali di Telegram (un mio conoscente della Postale me ne ha parlato) . La pornografia si potrebbe dire che sia contigua alla prostituzione, cui chi si avvicina lo fa con lo stesso spirito disimpegnato ; in prevalenza appartenente al mondo maschile.
Un bel film che ho già citato : https://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/donjonsaddiction/trailer/ spiega alcune motivazioni di chi consuma il porno; che in questo caso, è verosimilmente il disimpegno.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> O quando non vi sia tempo per instaurare e coltivare un rapporto; in Giappone sono decenni che le bambole gonfiabili per molti hanno sostituito la femmina , anche sotto l'aspetto di compagna, confidente...
> La pornografia è fruita anche dal mondo femminile,così come le "attrezzature" sostitutive del maschio vengono utilizzate da adolescenti esibizioniste ; fatevi un giro su alcuni canali di Telegram (un mio conoscente della Postale me ne ha parlato) . La pornografia si potrebbe dire che sia contigua alla prostituzione, cui chi si avvicina lo fa con lo stesso spirito disimpegnato ; in prevalenza appartenente al mondo maschile.
> Un bel film che ho già citato : https://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/donjonsaddiction/trailer/ spiega alcune motivazioni di chi consuma il porno; che in questo caso, è verosimilmente il disimpegno.


Appagamento del lato istintivo della sessualità


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Appagamento del lato istintivo della sessualità


Legato ad un sovraccarico ormonale. Siffredi si masturba; la moglie (ex pornostar) in un intervista disse che avrebbe tollerato che il marito andasse con le prostitute, purché la lasciasse in pace!  Non siamo tutti uguali, e la pornografia ha molte valenze, una delle quali ,la prevenzione di patologie  prostatiche (nel maschio ovviamente). Come diceva Beppe Grillo, almeno diciotto eiaculazioni al mese prevengono tali patologie; e se non si ha una moglie,fidanzata ,bambola gonfiabile,non si va a pagamento ,allora,la pornografia è un ottimo sostituivo a basso costo .  Per il mondo femminile non posso parlare....


----------



## Vera (28 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Legato ad un sovraccarico ormonale. Siffredi si masturba; la moglie (ex pornostar) in un intervista disse che avrebbe tollerato che il marito andasse con le prostitute, purché la lasciasse in pace!  Non siamo tutti uguali, e la pornografia ha molte valenze, una delle quali ,la prevenzione di patologie  prostatiche (nel maschio ovviamente). Come diceva Beppe Grillo, almeno diciotto eiaculazioni al mese prevengono tali patologie; e se non si ha una moglie,fidanzata ,bambola gonfiabile,non si va a pagamento ,allora,la pornografia è un ottimo sostituivo a basso costo .  Per il mondo femminile non posso parlare....


Io mi masturbo, certo che sì. Mi basta la fantasia ma talvolta ricorro a un video porno.


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io mi masturbo, certo che sì. Mi basta la fantasia ma talvolta ricorro a un video porno.


che genere di porno?


----------



## Vera (30 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> che genere di porno?


Stai facendo una ricerca a scopo statistico?


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Stai facendo una ricerca a scopo statistico?


  ovviamente


----------

